# Al-180 module 668. It's a real Casio?



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello forum friends. This is my first post here. I have some casio, especially techno epoch 90s. the time of my youth. Lately I became interested in the AL-180. And started on e-bay for a few options. I noticed that it seems that there are some fakes of this model. I also saw that there is 3 more common variations of modules for it: 668 in 2505 and unusual: 3262. Well, I always bought watches on ebay usually from europe or japan. But in the case of AL-180, became interested in a model that came from singapore. The very helpful salesman told me that his watch was original, NOS and the picture appeared with module 2505. I decided to finish and then bought the watch. When the watch arrived at home I realized that the magnitude was 668. I started searching the internet and found that this could be a fake model since it was manufactured from 1987 to 1990, more or less. But I realized that the module is very well done and does not look fake. I'm really much doubt about the authenticity of this watch. For this reason I sought the help of you, because I always read the materials of this forum but never posted anything. I hope someone is able to shed some light on the history of this model and it is possible that the module 668 may have been recently manufactured by Casio. Put pictures attached this wristwatch completely dismantled so that someone you know can analyze. Thank you very much.


----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not much of an expert, but since none have come forward yet, I'll chime in. Judging from the LCD screen images that you've posted, it does *not* appear to be a fake. The way the letters "AL" sit under the main digits is exactly right, the alarm symbol is low and wide as it should be, there is space to its right for the hourly chime, and all the other cosmetic details seem to check out, too. As far as the manufacturing details you mention are concerned, however, I'm afraid I can't be of any help.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

veracruz said:


> I'm not much of an expert, but since none have come forward yet, I'll chime in. Judging from the LCD screen images that you've posted, it does *not* appear to be a fake. The way the letters "AL" sit under the main digits is exactly right, the alarm symbol is low and wide as it should be, there is space to its right for the hourly chime, and all the other cosmetic details seem to check out, too. As far as the manufacturing details you mention are concerned, however, I'm afraid I can't be of any help.


Thank you for your comments. We have some fine details mentioned by you in aesthetics. I'm trying to compose a topic with information as well as their and which is the basis for the general identification of this particular model of Casio. I appreciate your response and hope mis answers from our companions.


----------



## Carlax37 (Jan 26, 2010)

This watch defo isn't fake at all and everything is right


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Carlax37 said:


> This watch defo isn't fake at all and everything is right


The 'Fake AL-180' hoax had been around for some time: 2003 - Fake Casio AL -180 .
It was in danger of being forgotten. Someone with a throwaway account had to revive it.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you for your willingness to analyze the point explained. Really look at it does not seem fake. The reason that worries me, no doubt, is the fact of whether he casio only manufactured in 87 to 90 years or if she produced this module 668 in later times. To further clarify this doubt I'm buying a al-180 with modern module 3262 to verify the differences. As soon as I receive it I will disassemble the same way and post the photos. Many thanks for your attention.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Any information about reissue is gained by checking the creation date of the documents of the manuals of these modules can enlighten us about the date of manufacture of these watches. 2009 and 2011.
Look:


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Searching the internet I found a website that provides replacement parts for electronics, including Casio parts. 
I did a search through the site and found that it indicates the date of manufacture of a product model. See dates and models of the modules 668 2205 and 3262. Yes. The module 668 was manufactured in 1994 and not only in 1987

as some people say there.


----------



## russia4u (Jul 21, 2011)

I sell the Al180 on Amazon and Ebay. Occasionally I receive accusation that I have sold a fake. I am getting fed up with this so decided to post on this forum.
The old Al180 made in the 80s did indeed have a steel case. But all recent retro cheaper end Casio models are now made with chrome plated resin. I have the casio catalogue from 2012 to prove this and it clearly shows the AL180 - chrome plated case - and yes it is a current production model. The solar panel is not for show - it should indeed work - the AL180s that I buy in - from a USA Casio seller - arrive dead - it takes a few days exposure to sunlight to build up a good charge. My watches are supplied with original manual and tagged. I usually supply the watch without a box can can sell a generic Casio box for a little extra if that is what the customer wants.
I do not know why people think factories in China would bother to copy a relatively unpopular Casio model - they would be much more likely to copy the F91 which sells by the million, or the A158.
If anyone is interested, my ebay ID is watchfan700uk


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

russia4u said:


> I sell the Al180 on Amazon and Ebay. Occasionally I receive accusation that I have sold a fake. I am getting fed up with this so decided to post on this forum.
> The old Al180 made in the 80s did indeed have a steel case. But all recent retro cheaper end Casio models are now made with chrome plated resin. I have the casio catalogue from 2012 to prove this and it clearly shows the AL180 - chrome plated case - and yes it is a current production model. The solar panel is not for show - it should indeed work - the AL180s that I buy in - from a USA Casio seller - arrive dead - it takes a few days exposure to sunlight to build up a good charge. My watches are supplied with original manual and tagged. I usually supply the watch without a box can can sell a generic Casio box for a little extra if that is what the customer wants.
> I do not know why people think factories in China would bother to copy a relatively unpopular Casio model - they would be much more likely to copy the F91 which sells by the million, or the A158.
> If anyone is interested, my ebay ID is watchfan700uk


Ok. I have two al-180. One module 668 and other 3262. I fix the 668 capacitor and it's charge normally. He comes with manual original and the 3262 i'ts the 2012 version with manual and certificate.
Thank's for your opinion!!


----------



## russia4u (Jul 21, 2011)

robesauer said:


> Ok. I have two al-180. One module 668 and other 3262. I fix the 668 capacitor and it's charge normally. He comes with manual original and the 3262 i'ts the 2012 version with manual and certificate.
> Thank's for your opinion!!


The 2012 AL180 may be 668/2505, or 3262. Recently - all my AL180 have the 3262 module.


----------



## HaydenG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread but I have finally completed the one test no one seems to have done!

I have the exact same watch as yours which I also have pulled apart and confirmed as most probably legitimate. 

But here is the problem: My watch is supposed to last for 4-14 days (depending on your source) without any exposure to light. However, I covered the solar panel with double layered gaffer tape and put the watch in my sock drawer to see how long it took for the low-light indicator to come on........ and 3 months later it still hasn't appeared and the watch is functioning perfectly!

Is it possible that the capacitor could store energy for 6 times longer than advertised? Or is something else going on?


****** UPDATED CONCLUSION ****

On closer inspection my watch capacitor has been replaced by a lithium battery. (Maxell CR2016) The watch will work when the battery is removed if the watch is in full sunlight - therefore utilizing the solar panel. However as soon as the watch is taken out of the sun it dies as it has no capacitor to store the energy. I believe it is a legitimate NOS watch which has simply had the original (probably dead 15+ year old) capacitor swapped for a lithium battery. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

HaydenG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I have finally completed the one test no one seems to have done!
> 
> ...


Hello!!

I fix the capacitor with this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pc-1-5F-Farad-Electric-Double-Layer-Capacitor-Super-Ultra-Capacitor-5-5V-C-/371119583239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5668737007

This tipe of coin capacitor can be separated in two pieces cuting the plastic cover and cutting the metalic union. Will replace the original capacitor. The duration of the charge is 23 days. I tested this and work's very well!!


----------



## HaydenG (Feb 20, 2014)

That's great news! 

I'm going to do the same as I really want to use the solar function my watch was designed for.

I bought the 180 because I love the design (from my childhood) and I use it's perpetual calendar to be able to quickly set my other automatic watches to. Thanks for your research and advice.

H.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

HaydenG said:


> That's great news!
> 
> I'm going to do the same as I really want to use the solar function my watch was designed for.
> 
> ...


Okay. you try too !! The only thing that will fit is a little tight. Maybe you should open up a bit with the tweezers the battery clamp fittings. But it works. I'm using this capacitor and works perfect.
When you separate the union of metallic capacitors. To break the solder joint is good raise her right and left side near the bend and loose both ways until it breaks the weld without breaking the plate of the capacitor body.


----------



## HaydenG (Feb 20, 2014)

robesauer said:


> Okay. you try too !! The only thing that will fit is a little tight. Maybe you should open up a bit with the tweezers the battery clamp fittings. But it works. I'm using this capacitor and works perfect.
> When you separate the union of metallic capacitors. To break the solder joint is good raise her right and left side near the bend and loose both ways until it breaks the weld without breaking the plate of the capacitor body.


Thank you so much.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello friends.
I have 2 al-180 units. One With 3262 module original with papers and 668 that seems to be original. I will replace the original capacitor for another with higher capacity in module 3262.
The replacement of the original capacitor in casio AL-180 module 3262 for 5.5v 1,5F double layer backup supercapacitor. Follow the photos.

Tools 


The casio AL-180 and the capacitor.


Remove the screws from the back


Remove the rear and the rubber gasket


With the help of a needle to remove the battery holder


Here is the original capacitor.


The comparison between the original and the supercapacitor


The dismantling of the supercapacitor






Changing....



Silicone grease on the seal maintenance


Mounting



AC reset



Comparisons



A solar load with lcd protection




The link for the capacitor:


Separating the two capacitor will have capacity up to 0,75F.Each capacitor can be used in two wrist watches or one can be stored for use when the first lose the ability to retain power because it is divided into two parts.

Only pay attention to the dimensions and the capacitor model to be equal to the model chosen in this service.


----------



## Carlax37 (Jan 26, 2010)

Will there be longer time span before it needs to be recharged instead of the usual 14 days


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Carlax37 said:


> Will there be longer time span before it needs to be recharged instead of the usual 14 days


After testing it lasted unlit 2/3 more


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Why did you post in this stale thread? Your information hardly can be found here. What a pity!


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

PhantomACE said:


> Why did you post in this stale thread? Your information hardly can be found here. What a pity!


I made this post at this location to complement the colleague HaydenG
doubt.
In your opinion would be good to create a new topic with this information?


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread,

Robesauer, I have a Casio AL-180 that says "2505" on the back. I understand there are 2 or 3 variants of the AL-180, and possibly a fake model.

Can I use the same capacitor that you used to replace my dead capacitor?

Thanks!



robesauer said:


> I made this post at this location to complement the colleague HaydenG
> doubt.
> In your opinion would be good to create a new topic with this information?


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

604style said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread,
> 
> Robesauer, I have a Casio AL-180 that says "2505" on the back. I understand there are 2 or 3 variants of the AL-180, and possibly a fake model.
> 
> ...


I think you can. Surfing on the net I look some 2505 watches using 2016 lithium batteries. The capacitor listed above have the same 2016 diameter . But less thicker than the capacitor. But it's all right about that.


----------



## Barata (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi
I know it's an old post, but someone can give me a tip.
I recently bought an AL-180, it works when it's light but turns off in the dark., I changed the capacitor as described but the problem persists. It will be a malfunction, I have already tried two capacitors and always the same.
Thanks in advance


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Barata said:


> Hi
> I know it's an old post, but someone can give me a tip.
> I recently bought an AL-180, it works when it's light but turns off in the dark., I changed the capacitor as described but the problem persists. It will be a malfunction, I have already tried two capacitors and always the same.
> Thanks in advance


Try to charge in the sunlight until the starlight icon desapear on the screen. Turn the display off is a normal procedure to save capacitor energy. In my watches this happen but the time continues right. Only the display is turned off. But have a time limit. After a 3 or 4 days on the dark the capacitor don't have charge.


----------



## Barata (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, the problem is that it reset loose time, I put it over 4 hours at a sunny daylight but it«s the same dont chrge. The satarlight never desapear.


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Barata said:


> Thanks for your reply, the problem is that it reset loose time, I put it over 4 hours at a sunny daylight but it«s the same dont chrge. The satarlight never desapear.


What the especification and type of your capacitor? Voltage and farad. Did you make the contacts check and reset the module after install the capacitor? I can't identify the cause of the problem. These capacitors that I installed are still working today in the two units. If possible post some photos. For me or someone from the forum try to help you. The watch run with a common 2016 battery?


----------



## Barata (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi
Thanks for the time and interest, but calmly and with the tips is done, I was doing the reset badly, now working 100%.
Regards to all


----------



## Barata (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi
Thanks for the time and interest, but calmly and with the tips is done, I was doing the reset badly, now working 100%.
Regards to all
View attachment 14854341


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

Barata said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the time and interest, but calmly and with the tips is done, I was doing the reset badly, now working 100%.
> Regards to all
> View attachment 14854341


Pretty good!!!


----------



## robesauer (Mar 15, 2014)

I will revive this old post soon by update the instruction photos.


----------



## imtiazali (Nov 13, 2020)

I have found a Casio Al-!80 with 2505. in front crystal says "Japan U", But in the battery holder clip it's written "China" and screwed down battery cover says nothing like made in japan/China.. I bought it from the 2nd hand market. Is there any possibility that parts swap gone wrong


----------

